# Tried out my new GPS yesterday!



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

Last fall, a friend and I went riding in a state park near where we live. We got lost for a while and eventually found our way out, but I promised myself I'd never get lost again! 
So, recently I bought a Garmin GPS. I tried it out yesterday using the backtrack feature, and it worked great! Does anyone else use a GPS for trails?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

no, but it sounds like a great idea!

did you get the one for hiking (and not the one you put in your car?)


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> no, but it sounds like a great idea!
> 
> did you get the one for hiking (and not the one you put in your car?)



Yeah, it's a handheld for hiking. It's the Garmin eTrex Venture. A lot of people use it for geocaching. It's yellow (if I drop it in the woods, it'll be much easier to find!) and it has a color sceen, which I really like. I could use it for driving if I wanted to, but my main purpose was for trails.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

sounds cool. 

i wish all of the stupid gps's i bought for my vehicles would be useful for trail riding! :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's cool!  Haha my grandmom has a Garmin...it works pretty well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No can't say I have ever thought about using it. Sounds like a really good idea actually. If I ever go out on the trails I might bring one with me just for the sake of having it.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never used a GPS for trails...what a good idea!!!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

My neighbor always brings hers when we go riding together. It is a pretty cool thing.  The other day, we charted the course we wanted to take on google earth, and then brought the GPS to chart the actual trail.   Modern technology is great.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We use the Garmin GPS on trails all the time. I have the yellow one too for the same reason, easy to spot if you drop it. 
I like messing with it to see how far we have gone and the average speed and such. 
I have a little story to tell about one. 
We were down in SE Oklahoma horse camping at a popular horse trails area. There were lots of other horse folks around and we all started out pretty much around the same time in the morning. 
It was almost dark and about everyone had returned to camp. I was sitting in our camp when I heard a thrashing in the trees. Out came a couple on horse back all cut up and cussing at each other. They had taken their GPS but decided to just follow the arrow back to camp rather then using the backtrack on the cut trails. They ended up just coming straight down the side of the mountain through the timber to the camp. Guess the GPS got them back to the starting point but in a really painful way.
Oops I just checked, mine is blue


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> We use the Garmin GPS on trails all the time. I have the yellow one too for the same reason, easy to spot if you drop it.
> I like messing with it to see how far we have gone and the average speed and such.
> I have a little story to tell about one.
> We were down in SE Oklahoma horse camping at a popular horse trails area. There were lots of other horse folks around and we all started out pretty much around the same time in the morning.
> ...


Oh, ouch...not good. I definitely like the backtrack feature--I think it's the only way I'd use a GPS on the trail if I were trying to get back the way I came. As soon as I move off the "track" it shows me! 
Doing what they did would definitely make for some interesting riding!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

We are using ours to chart the trails in our local region and mountains. We want to eventually set up a website so that other riders can contribute their rides and you can upload/download and share trail rides with others. I particularily love that you can put in special sights and stop overs. Also, you can note technically difficult areas.
It is our greatest trail riding toy! Absolutely love it and wouldn't dream of going without now.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad I found this forum. I have a website (www.trailmeister.com)that does exactly what QtrHorse mentioned. Presently the horse trails are confined to Ohio (just waiting on better weather to hit the trails in our new Seattle home!). Besides bridle paths I've got hiking and mountain biking trails mapped in five states. 
To keep accurate data I use a survey unit from Trimble. It's accurate to under a meter.
Thanks so much for the opportunity to share!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Great website Trails. I am sure there are lots of people who are enjoying your hard efforts. I especially liked the extra information you have included and the photos are superb.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks QtrHorse - it's a lot of work but gets me out in the fresh air!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice web site Trails I've added it to my favorites.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you very much Vidaloco! - Check out the what's new section - I just added videos of a couple trails here in WA -(no horse trails yet though) and knot tying. BTW- I just read your post on rattlesnakes. Very scary. We didn't have them in Ohio, but from what I hear they are here in Washington. I hope I don't see any!


----------

